# Morfologia del tradimento.



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Si tradisce il proprio partner tutti i giorni e non solo sessualmente: quando non si è per l'altro una presenza positiva, quando non si è una valida spalla, quando non cerchi nell'altro la persona che ti possa aiutare. 
Il nemico numero uno ha un nome ben preciso: l'orgoglio. E' quello che ti impedisce di accettare l'errore dell'altro perchè vedi solo il dolore che attanaglia te stesso, è quello che ti impedisce di svoltare e di abbandonare la persona vecchia che sei e provare a costruirne una nuova.

fruitbasket


----------

